# Warning with regards to fitting Recaro seats



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi, i recently bought a front set of Recaro wingback seats out of a 5 year old RS4, seats fitted perfectly with no modification needed and look like they had just left the factory, Unfortunately Auto electrician can't eliminate all the various error codes now displaying on the Dash, i've been to the two most reputable auto electrians in Fife (who actually carry out problem solving for several main Audi dealers in the area) but alas can't come up with a solution to overcome the problem :x 
Just a warning


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

What are the error codes ? 
The mk3 works on lin 3

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Air bags and various other sensors fitted in the recaro such as heated and seat movement ect / think 5 in total, i fitted Recaro seats about 3 years ago in my new scirocco and it was pretty much straight forward


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Got any pics of the RS4 seats in the TT? :twisted:

I had cream S5 bucket seats in my mk5 golf before and loved em!


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

No sorry i don't mate, but they are Recaro wingback even had the bolsters re upholstered at great expense as i wasn't 100% happy, but look fab now


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

kennowaybino said:


> No sorry i don't mate, but they are Recaro wingback even had the bolsters re upholstered at great expense as i wasn't 100% happy, but look fab now


Lol no chance of taking some mobile pics then uploading straight onto here?


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

have you tried plugging resistors into the seat wiring loom? this is a common problem when you retro fit seats.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Pretty much sure both garage technicians tried every possibility, it was suggested only alternative was maybe to write a program ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Is everything wired up and working ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

TTimi said:


> kennowaybino said:
> 
> 
> > No sorry i don't mate, but they are Recaro wingback even had the bolsters re upholstered at great expense as i wasn't 100% happy, but look fab now
> ...


Don't just give us a warning - give us Pics please - you get the best tips and advice by sharing pics :wink:

And error codes - more info = more chance of a solution, there are people on here that will take up the challenge if you give us all the info the techs have but couldn't solve 8)


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry guys i'm not from a technical background, just thought i would share my experience on here with you all, i can honestly say that Both garages and technicians had the latest state of art Audi/VW diagnostic Vagcom equipment at ther disposal and both do fault finding for the main dealers in central Scotland
And both said it can't be done,


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

kennowaybino said:


> Sorry guys i'm not from a technical background, just thought i would share my experience on here with you all, i can honestly say that Both garages and technicians had the latest state of art Audi/VW diagnostic Vagcom equipment at ther disposal and both do fault finding for the main dealers in central Scotland
> And both said it can't be done,


Fair enough :wink:

Now - how about some pics of the seats in your car for those who may like follow suit 8)

Oh - and I'm still unsure as to what it is that "cannot be done" :?

Eg clear error codes / get something to work properly?


----------

